# How to design a web-page compatiable to Mozilla Firefox?



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you guys answer my question?
And when i installed mozilla i didn't see any tabbed browsing feature mozilla just opened new windows for every page opened?

And it rendered many pages terribly wrong..
I am deeply dissappointed with mozilla but you guys say that it is great so clarify my doubts!i!i!i!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 5, 2004)

In Mozilla Firefox to see tabs, go to Tools > Options > Advanced and remove the tick mark next to *Hide the tab bar when only one website is open* This will show you the tab bar. Alternatively, right click on the link and select open link in new tab.

There is no special way of designing sites for Mozilla or any other browser. They all will display the same HTML pages. But because of some difference in interpretation of HTML, pages may be displayed somewhat differently. You have to check out your pages in different browsers to be sure how they appear in each of them. Also, follow the set standards of HTML and you will not have too much problem.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

yaa just stick to plain html use a good editor like Dreamweaver and that takes care about the compatibility 

abt the mozilla 
if you dont want to keep going to the file menu for a new tab 
you can do this 
view-> toolbars ->customize
there you will find a new tab button drag it onto the navigation bar 
see ive did it to my bar 
this is how it looks 

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/9827/bar1.jpg

p.s you may not have the same icons as i have skinned


----------



## firewall (Aug 5, 2004)

try to stick to norms defined by W3C on HTML and CSS. This will give ur page a generalised look.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

i don't know anything abut tis w3c crap
I just desinged the page using frontpage and i don't know any html..

(DAMN I NEED TO CHANGE MY KEYBOARD)


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

I think i figured out why my pages are displaying incorrectly

My other sites like www.my-planet-m.tk
are working fine with mozilla coz they are not XHTML complaint

while

www.the-right-stuff.tk is XHTML compatiable and hence displays incorrectly

WIERD!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

*HTML*

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/9499/trshtml.jpg



*XHTML*

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/6328/trsxhtml.jpg


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

i remeber in some HTM editor there was this option where you could test the page you made and it would give the report as well 
try googling for it 
or was it a older version of dreamweaver 
see about the probs 
well the site in my Signature was first made in Frontpage 
as i needed a free host i cudnt find frontpage supporting free ones(1yrback) 
so i ported the whole website to dreamweaver  
its works in any browser there i didnt get any prob's


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 5, 2004)

nikhil did u use layers?? it happens some time when u use layers. I would recommed that you use tables properly on your site. 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Ricky (Aug 5, 2004)

man.. it is problem with tables..

specify correct width and height .. ie as required.. dont' let it to be guessed by browser.. mozilla is strick one and can't do guessing.. 


I hope i have given u the hint.. more is to find out by urself.. ( again.. it is due to improper table measurements)

and use Ctrl+T to open new window in mozilla.. 

instead use firefox.. faster than mozilla but is actually mozilla type..


----------



## Deep (Aug 5, 2004)

hmm the problem isnt with the tables but it's with the position of the DIVs

hmm you can put everything in the tables instead of using DIVs 

make table structure like this..

```
<table width="779" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
<tr>
<td colspan="2">
PUT TOP THING HERE (THE RIGHT STUFF)
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td>
Spiderman Image will come here
</td>

<td>
 <table width="100%" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
  <tr>
  <td>
   Put menu code here...(Home Jokes thing and all)
  </td>
  </tr>
 </table>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td colspan="2">
Put News thing here..
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

that's it...
is it tough? lol

Deep


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanx for the info i'll try it...

By the way what's the difference between HTMl and XTML??


----------



## Deep (Aug 5, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> By the way what's the difference between HTMl and XTML??



XHTML is way to *perfect*

it needs every opened tags to be closed, evrything should be in the quotes

for example

*XHTML*





<input type ="radio" *checked="checked" /*>

*HTML*




<input type ="radio" checked>

I always prefer XTML..everything should be perfect 

Deep


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey guys ...
I've edited my site and this time i didn't use any tables.
Does tis site open in your browsers right?
Please tell me..

By the way Flash Files section has also been added please check it out..


----------



## Deep (Aug 8, 2004)

dude,
home page is 400KB...
real heavy site..

in left menu u havent given links to text i.e. Facts and others
link is given to left buttons only..it should be on text also

the links should be provided in site map also..

Deep


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2004)

You are DEEPLY mistaken 
my WHOLE SITE including the images is only 260KB!!!!


----------



## Deep (Aug 9, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> You are DEEPLY mistaken
> my WHOLE SITE including the images is only 260KB!!!!



let the home page load fully with banners and all
then save the page from IE 

it shall show the size..

or if ur using opera..
it will show the size in the status bar while downloading the page...

Deep


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 9, 2004)

It shows only 87.3Kb!!

I use google toolbar to block popups...
Is it because of that..??
why don't you try and use the direct path..

www.geocities.com/nikilgotmail
------------------------------------


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 9, 2004)

it aint opening


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 9, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Hey guys ...
> I've edited my site and this time i didn't use any tables.
> Does tis site open in your browsers right?
> Please tell me..
> ...


It's opening cool on my firefox buddy.
Just visit my site don't you think we have the same taste  . Were you inspired by my site???? I am upgrading my site then we can do the link exchange what do u say??
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Deep (Aug 9, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> It shows only 87.3Kb!!
> 
> I use google toolbar to block popups...
> Is it because of that..??
> ...



*www.geocities.com/nikhilgotmail/ - is fine spiderman one 

but ur .tk one is diff.. its too heavy..

spiderman one looks ok in opera now

Deep


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2004)

Deep said:
			
		

> NikhilVerma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhh
What a misunderstanding !!
For the whole time i thought you were talking about www.the-right-stuff.tk

now i know that you were talking about www.my-planet-m.tk

P.S. :Check out my post in the "check out my sites " thread..


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2004)

cooljeba said:
			
		

> It's opening cool on my firefox buddy.
> Just visit my site don't you think we have the same taste  . Were you inspired by my site???? I am upgrading my site then we can do the link exchange what do u say??
> ..:: peace ::..
> Jeba



I'll be very happy to promote link exchange with you!!
But after a week becoz i've got to upload my complete site first!


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 11, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I'll be very happy to promote link exchange with you!!
> But after a week becoz i've got to upload my complete site first!


Ecen i need one week's time to upload my new site which is much better then this current one. Hope i finish it off soon.
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------

